# my new goldfish



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

These are my 3 goldfish. 
I just got them from a collector. they are 8 years old and been togethor since they were a half inch.
the large shubunkin is almost 7 inches, 11 with the tail. he only has one eye. the other is under the skin, but you can see him look around, whether he see's with it is unlikely.

the black moor is 3 inches. the most interesting but sadly he has no eyes. unfortunately the previous owner put sharp coral in the tank and he tore both his big delicate eyes on it. its interesting to watch him though because he loves to feel the other fish on his body, its like he wants to hold someones hand when he swims. he comes to the last 3 inches of the surface of water very slowly. he prolly learned this on his own trying to find food. you can see him doing it in the tank shot.

and the 3 inch ryukin is the only one with 2 eyes. I call him fat albert cuz he's really fat, (check the pic, see his belly and back?) I think its cuz he's the only one that can see the food 100%. he is the least interesting to me because the other 2 are really gracefull, they glide thru the water its like I can feel the stress fade away. than along comes him and he's fat and shakin that ass always lookin to punk them for food.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cool goldfish sucks about the eyes tho


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to see your taking good care of them.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice. Tank looks good too.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice goldfish. the only place I can remember of the top of my head doesn't sell them, they just have 1 for display. Oh, an is that black one missing an eye, I can't tell


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

beautiful goldfish. i've always liked goldies, they're pretty personable once you've had them awhile.

what is your tank setup like? size? filtration? the only downside I can see to goldfish is their high ammonia production.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

ammonia shmmonia...lots of things that'll take care of that







(no im not offending anyone here, so don't bash me...I really mean that







)

plants and good filtration should get rid of the ammonia.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im a fan of some gold fish those look pretty nice


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Quantum_Theory said:


> ammonia shmmonia...lots of things that'll take care of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But only if the tank isn't overstocked in terms of bioload vs. surface area...

...and ammonia isn't anything to pooh-pooh. Ammonia toxicity is really deleterious to piscine health.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> ammonia shmmonia...lots of things that'll take care of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But only if the tank isn't overstocked in terms of bioload vs. surface area...

...and ammonia isn't anything to pooh-pooh. Ammonia toxicity is really deleterious to piscine health.
[/quote]

smaller words please.

i just got rid of my black moor, it was about the same size as yours. looks great with the exception of the eyes.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I know ammonia isn't anything to pooh-pooh. But plants do cycle ammonia. NAd in a tank (im judging by the pic) like that, he could keep a taller plant in there.

oh, and before I forget, isn;t that tank a little to crowded for your fish? it appears to be, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> I know ammonia isn't anything to pooh-pooh. But plants do cycle ammonia. NAd in a tank (im judging by the pic) like that, he could keep a taller plant in there.
> 
> oh, and before I forget, isn;t that tank a little to crowded for your fish? it appears to be, but I may be wrong.


Plants cycle nitrate... you need a substantial amount of nitrifying bacteria to turn the ammonia into nitrate for the plants, therefore you need to have enough surface area in the tank to make it into the nitrate that the plants are able to eat. its a mini-biome and must be properly mantained to keep it in the proper cycle.... fish produce ammonia, bacteria turns ammonia turns into nitrite, bacteria turns nitrite into nitrate, plants eat nitrate. although correct me if i'm wrong but don't goldies also eat plants?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you, Tink...and, yes, plants are often devoured by goldies.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

quantum please do your research.









coool goldfish man but the no eyes thing is a little wierd.


----------

